# Baby - Piccies



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here are a few I have just taken.. None show her underside which is just yellow with wee, you can make it out on her feet though














































Your boring me now... I'm off!! 










What is going on in there?? let me in!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful piccies!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor Chester he looks like he wants to play. The baby is a cutie I love the colour.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless her, what a cutie!!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

lol how gorgeous. I love the lil wee wee feet


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooo cute! Bet our Clover was like when she was a baby (we rescued her so missed this part of her life). I'd love another lop; hence looking for the rabbit rescue sites!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

So in love with her :blushing: just been lying on my bed with her so Chester could have a free run outside and she has come over to me and started licking my hands and the tip of my nose! I had to move her hough as she has pee'd all over my bed 

Her wee wee feet are really bad and she is fur missing on one of her back feet, waiting for OH to get home so I can wash her down and get a better look at it to make sure it is ok...

Yeah Chester is really wanting to go to her bless him, been running around me like he never has before so I have spent plenty of time with him giving him fuss

I promised OH I would do another 500 words on the essay today and I have managed about 10


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww she is lovely. 
she does look like Buzz but she look far more fluffy. she is so cute


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwwww!!!!!
She is sooo cute! I have a thing about white and grey bunnies at the moment!

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

she is absolutely beautiful 

you must be soooo pleased


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwwww, I can absolutely see why you fell for her! She's an absolute stunner!!  And it sounds like she has a sweet nature! Isn't it amazing how the ones that haven't been looked after properly seem to have the sweetest natures? Breaks your heart. Bless her. :001_tt1: It sounds like she is really glad that you saved her from her pen and she really loves you for it. 

You've got a little sweetheart there. I'm sooooo glad that little Baby has a good home now! You absolutely did the right thing! Good for you! And I'm sure Baby will help you rattle off ur essay in no time!


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

She is really beautiful! you can see how small she is next to the water bottle, very cute!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Cutie Pie... I like tha name 'Baby' for her!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

She is very sweet natured. I hope it stays that way 

The next step is litter training, she has pretty much pebble dashed the kitchen floor, it is hard to walk across it in the morning, we have to keep the brush by the door and brush our way in lol!!!

I managed a total of 34 words yesterday out of my promised 500 lol, too busy giving her hugs and making sure she is ok in the kitchen every half hour. Sat down to start and thought 'I'll just make sure she is ok'


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes just gorgeous, a very pretty girl, good luck with her,xxxxx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

beatufull so cute


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

umber said:


> Cutie Pie... I like tha name 'Baby' for her!


I thought this too..I think its a good name!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

lugee said:


> I thought this too..I think its a good name!


I don't think it will stick though, I promised my daughter she could name our next bunny.. I think I will keep calling her Baby as I have been doing it a lot now and it has just stuck with me.

I hope she gets a cute girly name lke Sophie, I thought Holly would be good but OH doesn't like it!! Actually I think he should be banned from getting a say


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

u didnt!!!!!!!!! shes adorable!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> u didnt!!!!!!!!! shes adorable!


I know, I know... real bad


----------

